# flex liner installed...pics



## RAY_PA (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, I finally got around to getting this project going. I have 30'feet of flex liner, I'll only need around 27 +/-, so I bought the 25 foot insulation kit. Someone here posted a video from Chimney liner depot, on how to do the install.....that video is a MUST see...HUGE help. My wife and I unrolled the SS chimney and installed the insulation in less than 45 minutes with no trouble. I called 2 freinds to get up on the roof with me and the liner slid right down the 12x18" flue with NO trouble and rested on the damper area of the fire place. I could SQUEEZE the liner through the damper area, but it was very tight and put the SS liner at the front of the fireplace, it really needed to be in the back, to hook to the Summit insert nicley. So I get out the sawzall, after 2 minutes with this tool and the first broken blade, I head out to get a set of torches.....ahhhhh, much better. I cut out more of the damper area than I thought I would, but it made the SS liner fit in there very nice and should hook to the Summit with no trouble (we'll see, after the block off plate is ready and installed.
Thought I'd share a few pics .
http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/100_1309.jpg

http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/100_1312.jpg


----------



## RAY_PA (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/100_1313.jpg

http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/100_1314.jpg


----------



## Byron (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting!  I'll be doing the same thing in the near future and find myself encouraged by your results.


----------



## RAY_PA (Aug 4, 2008)

probably not, but it will be safer, easier to clean and makes me feel more comfortable with it in there, considering we will be burning 24/7


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2008)

Should draw great. However, the wood stove stack should terminate at least a foot above the furnace stack.


----------



## RAY_PA (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, BeGreen, I wasnt aware of that. as it sits now, nothing is secured 'permanant' so I can still do that without any problem. Sure glad you mentioned it.

thanks, Ray


----------



## myzamboni (Aug 4, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Should draw great. However, the wood stove stack should terminate at least a foot above the furnace stack.



That's one thing BG has a knack for . . .answering my questions before I even get to ask them.


----------



## shredd_guy (Dec 2, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Should draw great. However, the wood stove stack should terminate at least a foot above the furnace stack.



begreen does that apply to another firplace as well?  I have an upstairs and a downstairs


----------



## struggle (Dec 3, 2008)

shreddguy said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I cannot answer for BG I have a fireplace upstairs and a wood stove down stairs and this year I extended my fireplace chimney exit top 18" above the wood stove exit and while in the shoulder fire month I no longer get a down draft of smoke from the fireplace as in the past I would stinking up the basement.

It would seem like a good idea and most likely is code to be that way for a gas appliance.


----------



## shredd_guy (Dec 3, 2008)

yea I think I should raise one of them up I have two fire places and my water heater all comming out the same place.  when I would burn conventionally i would get a little down draft on thru the water heater chim.  I will need to make sure my air make up pathway is free as well thanks for the tip.


----------

